# Eircom - charge for checking line fault?



## cekelly (6 Sep 2010)

Hi, has anyone ever been charged €100 by Eircom for checking a fault on the line? Are they within their rights to charge me for this when i was with a different provider on the basis that they found no fault on the line?


----------



## ali (6 Sep 2010)

cekelly said:


> Hi, has anyone ever been charged €100 by Eircom for checking a fault on the line? Are they within their rights to charge me for this when i was with a different provider on the basis that they found no fault on the line?


 
I'm with Imagine and when I reported the phone not working I was told they would contact eircom to check the line but if the fault was not with the line, I would be charged. I was advised to plug another phone in to the line to confirm it wasn't the device again, in advance of eircom being booked. It wasn't the phone, eircom came, fixed the line and I didn't have to pay anything

A.


----------



## paddyc (6 Sep 2010)

cekelly said:


> Hi, has anyone ever been charged €100 by Eircom for checking a fault on the line? Are they within their rights to charge me for this when i was with a different provider on the basis that they found no fault on the line?


 

So your not a customer of eircom, they came out checked your line. Did they find a fault, if not sounds reasonable to me that your charged. But as the other poster said you should have been advised of this by your currently telephpone provider before eircom were called out.


----------

